

Wanted: A Competitor to craigslist - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/47933/wanted-a-competitor-to-craigslist/

======
anigbrowl
Renthop inexplicably seems to think I want to move to New York. I presume this
is just while they're testing, but still.

I'm surprised the article doesn't mention kijiji.com, which is very CL-like in
terms of categories, has national reach, and is enjoying some traffic.

I personally don't like it because of the overly-colorful graphic design and
the fact that it hasn't built a network effect yet (so CL is still better in
terms of selection) but it does seem better in terms of searching and
preventing spam.

However, Kijiji suffers from some major flaws...no dating categories (duh!),
no way for users to flag, and they want to be the intermediary for all
communications.

What's WRONG with CL? It's hideously ugly, the search function is a joke, and
they exert little or no spam control (to the point that I can no longer stand
looking for computer parts there). And yet...most people don't seem to care
that much. Fast loading, heavy traffic, and guaranteed first-option in most US
local jurisdictions seem to outweigh the negatives.

